# Etalon Micrometer- How To Read Vernier



## markba633csi (Aug 16, 2015)

Just bought a model 23c Etalon in good shape, it is 0-1 inch but it has a 5 digit vernier on the sleeve instead of the more usual 10 like a Starrett.  Or is it not a vernier at all?  Advice anyone? 
Mark S.


----------



## JimDawson (Aug 16, 2015)

Never seen one like that, can you post a picture?


----------



## toolman49 (Aug 16, 2015)

G'Day Mark,
Without seeing a picture it sounds like it has 2/10ths resolution, I have a VIS metric micrometer with the same type of 5 line vernier scale which reads to .002 mm.
Regards,
Martin


----------



## Chipper5783 (Aug 16, 2015)

I have a V anvil micrometer like that.  The barrel should have a mark between each 0.001" graduation (which gives you 0.0005") then you add what is on the vernier to either 0.0000 or 0.0005 to get the 1/10,000 value.


----------



## RJSakowski (Aug 16, 2015)

markba633csi said:


> Just bought a model 23c Etalon in good shape, it is 0-1 inch but it has a 5 digit vernier on the sleeve instead of the more usual 10 like a Starrett.  Or is it not a vernier at all?  Advice anyone?
> Mark S.



Without seeing a closeup of your mike, my B & S model 200 has a 1-5 vernier scale.  The barrel divisions are .0005" and the vernier further defines to .0001" so a vernier reading of 4 would be either .0004" or .0009" depending on whether you were past a whole or half thousandth division.

Bob


----------



## mikey (Aug 17, 2015)

RJSakowski said:


> Without seeing a closeup of your mike, my B & S model 200 has a 1-5 vernier scale.  The barrel divisions are .0005" and the vernier further defines to .0001" so a vernier reading of 4 would be either .0004" or .0009" depending on whether you were past a whole or half thousandth division.
> 
> Bob



Etalon mics are exactly like Bob states.


----------



## bleonard (Aug 17, 2015)

Etalon mics  I love those Horses
Bob


----------



## markba633csi (Aug 17, 2015)

Thanks guys, it is as Chipper and Bob described- I had not realized the marks in between 0.001 were used for that purpose- learn something new every day... I just read that the plastic (bakelite)? side panels are for isolating the mic body from the heat of your hands- very cool.  The cosmetics on this one are not perfect, but for 30.00 I can't complain too much- I could have paid much more for a mint condition one but I doubt it would function any better.
Mark S.


----------



## markba633csi (Aug 17, 2015)

JimDawson said:


> Never seen one like that, can you post a picture?


Sure Jim- here it is: 
Mark S.


----------



## JimDawson (Aug 17, 2015)

That's cool, thanks.  That's reading 0.0636.  Took me a second to figure that one out.  The 1/2 thou marks are a little confusing at first glance.


----------



## markba633csi (Aug 17, 2015)

I know, it's going to take me a while to get used to it,  especially since I also have an old Lufkin which has the 10 digit vernier like a Starrett.  Keeps the brain percolating! LOL
Mark


----------



## Andre (Aug 17, 2015)

I have a feeling if you have a normal tenths micrometer, things are going to get confusing!


----------



## Inflight (Aug 17, 2015)

Bob got it correct.

Etalon has a nice PDF showing their full line of micrometers and the resolution and how to read the vernier located here:  http://swissinstruments.com/downloads/metrology_external_micrometers.pdf


Matt


----------



## EmilioG (Feb 15, 2016)

The new Etalon 260 series outside mics have very confusing hash marks on the barrels.
I prefer my older model 260 series. Much easier to read.  These are the best mics made.


----------

